# Duda sobre Plug de Camioneta Toyota Hilux 89



## Dan2013 (Jun 30, 2015)

La cosa es que tengo una duda en cuanto a un plug que vi en mi camioneta y no se si es para conectarse al computador de este. Quisiera saber si es para eso o para que es.

Saludos ...



Aqui esta una foto del Plug, perdonen por no haberlo puesto antes.


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Jul 9, 2015)

Saludos Amigo, ese no es el conector para el escáner. ese parece ser el conector donde va un switch del A/C.

los conectores obd que puede llevar por el año de fabricación, pueden ser los siguientes:

http://codes.rennacs.com/Petrol-Engine/Japanese-Korean/Toyota-Engines.php


----------



## Dan2013 (Jul 9, 2015)

Me puedes explicar para que es ese puerto, ya que sabia de eso del OBD. Saludos.


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Jul 9, 2015)

El conector que muestras es para el switch del aire acondidionado ( para activar el compresor )
http://www.toyotapart.com/84660-35030.html


----------



## Dan2013 (Jul 9, 2015)

Gracias por el asunto. Creia que era para algo escencial pero al menos ya se para que es.


----------

